# My new site - Remarks welcome



## RanO (Apr 5, 2013)

Hi All,
I am new here and would very much appreciate any remarks/comments/insights you migh want to share with me in roder for me to become a better photographer and have a better site 

so here it goes:
www.ranofekphotography.com

and hree's a sample:



Thank you so much in advance,
Ran.


----------

